# Is it called a web uploader?



## Ring Tone (Dec 15, 2006)

I need to have visitors to my site upload images and files to my site or server and me being able to upload files and images to a file on the server for a specific user to retrieve. Why not email it you ask? The files are too large. we are talking about 5-10mb files. Can it be done, if so, how? This would help me greatly, thanks for your help in advance. ray:


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

are you looking to create a service like imageshack or rapidshare?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

5 - 10 Meg file? Emails support files up to 10 meg's, so I think you should be fine.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I suggest creating an FTP system for these files. It'd be a bit more efficient than using the HTTP protocol.


----------

